# Network Attack Blocker in Kaspersky blocks my connection to mIRC



## QoS (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I recently got kaspersky 2010 Internet Secutity and now, ever time I log into a network on mIRC I get the message 'network attack scan.generic.TCP: TCP from 80.154.33.35 to local port 9100. Blocked. Attacking computer has been blocked.' The IRC network that I connect to is MindForge and on connection, they send a quick probe to ensure that no one is using a proxy. It is this scan that is being blocked and preventing me from connecting to this IRC network. In order to connect I have to first disable Network Attack Blocker and then re-enable it after I connect. Is there anyway that I can allow kaspersky to accept this 'attack' from this IP? Or, any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello

Kaspersky at this time does not support Windows 7, they will be starting beta testing for Windows 7 in the next month or so.
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=115518

I would check out the users manual for more information on how to configure Network Attack Blocker. Bear in mind that Kaspersky cannot help you with this issue as Windows 7 is unsupported.
http://www.kaspersky.com/home_user_docs


----------

